# 2021 Listening Project - Feb 28



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

First, three more brief pieces from the Brilliant "French Piano Concertos" box set.

Cécille Chaminade
Concertstuck for Piano and Orchestra
Rosario Marciano, piano
Luxembourg Radio Orchestra
Louis de Froment, conductor

I'd never heard of Chaminade before purchasing the box set. I found this piece enjoyable. I'd definitely listen to her other works.

Darius Milhaud
5 Études
Michael Korstick, piano
SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern
Alun Francis, conductor

I don't think I'd heard of Milhaud before. This is definitely more modernist than I typically like, but I thought that this was OK. There are 8 more Milhaud pieces on the box set, so I guess I'm going to see what sort of variety there is with his music.

César Franck
Les Djinns
François-Joël Thiollier, piano
Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra
Roberto Benzi, conductor

No spectacular, but enjoyable.

Bach
Orchestra Suite No. 2
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, conductor

The Polonaise was very familiar to me, so I wonder whether it's the most catchy of these movements, or whether it gets played a lot, so I've heard it many times before. The Badinerie was also familiar. I'd say the Polonaise and the Badinerie were the best movements, with the others pretty but not as appealing. I did like the use of the flute.


----------

